# How to use Vim editor in UBUNTU...



## deep_spins (Jul 18, 2009)

:4-dontkno
Sir, I have installed Ubuntu.But i dont know how to use the Vim Editor in it.
(Previously I was using Fedora 8).Is there any way to convert back the new Vim editor of Ubuntu to Vi editor of Fedora?...If not,then please tell me the commands to execute c++,c,lex,yacc files in Ubuntu.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Ubuntu used to come with vi installed, but now just Vim. Not sure if this will work but you could try:

```
sudo apt-get install vi
```
Here's a basic tutorial for vim:
http://tips.webdesign10.com/another-vim-tutorial


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

vim should just be vim. There could be specific configuration files, but otherwise it is the same editor.



> please tell me the commands to execute c++,c,lex,yacc files


What exactly do you mean by this? GCC compiles C and C++. For yacc, look into the bison package. For lex, look into the flex package.

Maybe if you tell us about the differences you see between the two editor setups we'll have a better idea of what you want.


----------

